# Does anyone know if Linplugs Albino still works with macoss 10.12 or later?



## JPQ (Oct 1, 2018)

Does anyone know if Linplugs Albino (i have latest version) still works with macoss 10.12 or later? i found komplete12 needs 10.12 or 10.13. i know its old but i still like it. and ahs few things what i cannot do other ways at least i made one path which sounds perect for my use with 44.1khz samplerate but higher is not and uses i think two unique albion filters with brown noise (any other soft synths with brown noisse?). or do all what i want do with albino and ugrade komplete after this. saddly my ideas really want also reaktor blocks.


----------

